# Upgrade to 8.2 from PC-BSD 8.1



## retardboy (Feb 27, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.1 using the PC-BSD livecd installer, mainly to get an easy working FreeBSD with ZFS (No GUI, just server).

Now that FreeBSD 8.2 is released and has new ZFS features, can I easily upgrade my system using the guide on http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/announce.html ?

Also, my system including the root is completely ZFS. Also in the notes it says ZFS on-disk-format is 15, do I need to upgrade my ZFS filesystems as well?


----------



## piggy (Mar 1, 2011)

retardboy said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD 8.1 using the PC-BSD livecd installer, mainly to get an easy working FreeBSD with ZFS (No GUI, just server).
> 
> Now that FreeBSD 8.2 is released and has new ZFS features, can I easily upgrade my system using the guide on http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/announce.html ?
> 
> Also, my system including the root is completely ZFS. Also in the notes it says ZFS on-disk-format is 15, do I need to upgrade my ZFS filesystems as well?



U choosed PC-BSD, so it is better u wait for your distro upgrade path.

You chose PC-BSD, so it is better if you wait for your distro upgrade path.

(edit to the editor) Whats the point? And choose is with double OO...

[ http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18043 is the point, and that's all the encouragement you need (and '_choosed_' is nonsense, it's either '_chose_' (past tense) or '_choose_' (present tense) - Mod. ]


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2011)

retardboy said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD 8.1 using the PC-BSD livecd installer, mainly to get an easy working FreeBSD with ZFS (No GUI, just server).


Why on earth did you use a GUI centered spin-off to install a non-GUI server?

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## retardboy (Mar 1, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why on earth did you use a GUI centered spin-off to install a non-GUI server?
> 
> [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]



Mainly for the easy way to install FreeBSD on ZFS.


----------



## piggy (Mar 1, 2011)

retardboy said:
			
		

> Mainly for the easy way to install FreeBSD on ZFS.



BTW, PC-BSD 8.2 is out so you can go your distro way.


----------



## retardboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks I will look into the PC-BSD upgrade notes.

AFAIK, the FreeBSD that the PC-BSD installer installs is the same FreeBSD base that you would normally get if you install it the FreeBSD way. See: http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/System_Selection_Screen

My question remains whether I can upgrade my ZFS pool because my root is on ZFS.


----------

